# Gummifischgussform



## Pwacemaker1 (25. Mai 2015)

Ich habe bis jetzt meine Formen aus gips vom baumarkt gefertigt und mit ponal/wassergemisch versiegelt!

Meine Köder liefen immer gut,allerdings hatten sie dellen oder keine sauberen Ränder.

Ein bekannter meinte ich solle dentalgibs nehmen und epoxidharz...

Ich habe mit jetzt allerdings 5Kg keramin bestellt, funktioniert das auch so gut?

Mein Problem ist,dass ich meine gummifische versucht habe mit klebeband zu fixieren,was nicht funktioniert hat und sie sich lösen...also nahm ich sekundenkleber aber es entstehen hässliche Ränder am rücken! 

Desertieren habe ich eine Form mit epoxidharz beschichtet,das löste sich allerdings am Schwanz und bei einem 7cm kopyto veränderte es LEICHT die Form...

Ich gieße stinte,kopytos,stinte mit anderem Schwanz und halt meine selbstentwickelten Köder

Also ziemlich schlanke Köder,die ich nicht in einem Guss gießen kann,sondern erst Körper dann Schwanz und nochmal Körper gieße also 3x ansetzen,bis die Form "voll" ist...dadurch entstehen tropfen über dem Rand die nicht hinsollen und wenn das weichplastik dickflüssig ist, wird der rücken nicht sauber...

Ich möchte es hinkriegen,dass meine Köder wie gekauft aussehen,da ich sie auch an Freunde weitergebe,zb den Kopyto... Und wenn ich einen fisch weitergebe,soll er schon "perfekt" sein...

Zu meinem Köder kann ich nur sagen,LÄÄÄÄÄUFT! War jetzt 3mal los,habe beim ersten mal 43er und 48er zetti gefangen... Beim 2. Mal ging mir ein wels mit meiner Schnur flöten und beim dritten mal wieder ein Zander von 48cm... Also sonst hatte ich die ersten immer erst im Juni oder Juli... Wenn die Saison so weiter läuft,bin ich mehr als zufrieden... Darum wäre es nett,wenn ihr mir bei meinen Problemen helfen würdet...

Ich danke euch schonmal herzlich und freue mich über jede Antwort

PEACE


----------



## siloaffe (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Welches Klebeband hast genommen?
Mit dem billigzeug hatte ich auch nur Probleme, hab dann das extra starke von tesa genommen und alles war gut..... 

Keramin hab ich auch schon verwendet, das reist aber recht schnell wenn die Form beim gießen zu heiß wird, Stewalin gibt deutlich bessere Abgüsse und hält auch mehr aus. 

Wenn das epoxi sich ablöst war die Form beim beschichten noch nicht 100%ig trocken!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Gips trocknet halt nicht... Habe noch immer Wasser in der Form... Darum dachte ich an das schexx keramin... Na toll,dachte,jetzt hab ich was richtig gemacht und mein Geld weggeworfen... 

Und das extra starke zeug von tesa kann ich mir sicher auch nicht leisten... 

Dann bin ich jetzt mit meinem Latein am Ende...


----------



## siloaffe (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Naja ne 25m rolle von dem Tesa kost ca 8 Euro da sollte man drüber weg kommen.... 

Gips trocknet! 
Du musst ihn nur anschleifen da die Sinterschicht wie ne Sperre wirkt, also überall außer im Giessnest und dann nen Tag auf der Heizung parken. ich hab immer n Holzofen angemacht und die Formen darauf geparkt.  

Kannst das Keramin ruhig nehmen musst die form nur dicker machen und drauf achten das sie nicht zu heiß wird also nach 3-4 durchgängen die Form abkühlen lassen sonst machts irgendwann knack und die Form ist hin.....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Wenn die abdrücke damit nicht so gut werden hole ich mir Typ4 gips oder stewalin... Lasse es zurück gehen und bestelle mir 1 von den genannten Teilen... 

Das tesa werde ich mir im Juni nicht leisten können,nehme ich mal schwer an...

Also muss ich wohl meine 10 Köder hüten wie ein augapfel... 

Stewalin und klasse4 gips ist nicht gerade günstig... Danach hab ich Nächten Monat nicht mehr viel über...


----------



## Slick (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Das da hält Bombe,wie siloaffe schon sagte.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/EUR-0-22-m-T...67?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4193fa2c0b


Ich erwärme das Klebeband noch vorher, bevor ich es abziehe(Heisluftföh).

Dentalgips ist auch nicht billiger.Nimm halt einen 25 kg Sack Stewalin.Ich nehme für einteilige Formen RTV-HB.Das kannst du schön auf 180 Grad erwärmen und das Plastisol fließt in alle Ritzen.Stewalin für 2 teilige Formen.

Bin gerade am gießen 






Grüße


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Was bitte ist RTV-HB?  Sag doch 2k silikon!!! Hab gerade gegooglet!!! Will ich auch noch haben,wenn ich Geld übrig habe dann kann ich mir das lackieren sparen...
Stewalin u dentalgibs nimmt sich nix vom Preis...
Das mit dem erhitzen der Form,hab ich mir auch schon überlegt... Ja nur bei 2 Farben doof...dann hat man die untere Farbe mittig am rücken
Einen heißluftföhn besitze ich leider nicht...!

Und für das doppelseitige klebeband soll ich 14,99€ zahlen für 25m


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Ich glaube silo meinte nicht das rote...google mal nach klebeband doppelseitig,stark haftend...soll aber reichen,wenn man die gufis entfettet...zb. Mit spiritus...

Habe das keramin zurück geschickt und stewalin bestellen...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Naja,Kp,was für klebeband geht und welches nicht...klebe wohl mit sekundenkleber auf Papier,schneide um dem fisch rum und setze ihn auf's doppelseitige klebeband  doppelte Arbeit,aber egal


----------



## wowa.krohmer (24. August 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Interessantes Thema! Baut ihr eure Gips Form nach nem gummifisch oder frei aus dem Kopf....? Und wie sieht die Form dann aus....? 2 Formen ?


----------



## klsiegen (31. August 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

würde mich auch interessieren.Und was für ein Gußmaterial? und wie werden die ösen befestigt.und wie die gewichte.bitte eine Anleitung


----------



## Slick (3. September 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*



klsiegen schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren.Und was für ein Gußmaterial? und wie werden die ösen befestigt.und wie die gewichte.bitte eine Anleitung





Schau mal hier

http://www.angler-info.eu


----------



## Zander Pille (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Hier mal ne kleine Anregung um deine Köder ohne Dellen zu gießen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0c2czI4Crg

Wenn du gummies nicht nachgießen willst sondern eigene Formen machen willst.
Kannst du aus Modelmasse deine Formen Basteln und dann wie im Video verfahren statt mit den Gummies.

Gruß
Zander Pille


----------



## Mainschneider (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Hi, hatte mit dem keramin das gleiche Problem. 3 mal sind die Gummis aufgeschwommen. halbe Packung leer= 9 Euro versemmelt. Obwohl es eigentlich kein schlechtes Klebeband war.
mit Sekundenkleber gings bei mir allerdings einwandfrei.
es ist darauf zu achten das sie vollflächig haften, dann läuft auch nix drunter.
Das beim gießen etwas über die Ränder läuft is Übungssache.
es geht schon wesentlich besser wenn das Glas mit dem du reinschüttest ne "zutz" hat.
geht bei mir seit dem echt viel leichter.

TCbaits hat bei YouTube die gescheitesten Anleitungen drin wie ich finde.


wie seht ihr das mit dem abkupfern? von wegen Copyright und so|kopfkrat
macht man doch nicht oder?

Gruß Mainschneider


----------



## Zander Pille (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Kein Koppyright^^
Alles für eigenbedarf und a nur die Form ähnlich ist ist alles inordnung#6

Gruß
Zander Pille


----------



## Mainschneider (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Kein Koppyright^^
> Alles für eigenbedarf und a nur die Form ähnlich ist ist alles inordnung#6
> 
> Gruß
> Zander Pille


 



Danke#6


----------



## boot (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

nicht schlecht gut so ,und weiter so. lg


----------



## Mainschneider (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Meine Ausbeute von gerade. Farbe: Resteverwertung. Kosten ca 4 Euro.

Leider Gussform gesprungen aber geht noch.


----------



## wowa.krohmer (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Mega!


----------



## Hektor1 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Super toll!Wäre eine gute Winterbeschäftigung neben dem Jig Köpfe gießen. Könnt ihr mir Empfehlungen geben wo ich die Gießflüssigkeit für die Gummifische bekomme und welcher Hersteller gut ist?Gerne auch per PN.
Danke!
Weiter so


----------



## Barschtritt (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischgussform*

Ich hatte die Gleichen Probleme wie du. Meiner meinung nach ist Gips nicht optimal, um sich seine Formen zu bauen.
Ich hab glücklicherweise ein paar Bekannte die mir Tipps gegeben haben und unteranderem auch einen ganz guten Blogbeitrag dazu im Netz gefunden, der sich mit dem Thema Gummifisch gießen beschäftigt.
Vielleicht hilft er dir ja:

https://www.hechtundbarsch.de/gummikoeder-wie-giesse-ich-meinen-eigenen-gummifisch/


----------

